# Fan problem



## Sidmouth (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all, 
i've had this PC for just under a year now, and when I first got it, I had no problems. Recently though, it's been constantly making a REALLY noisy whirring noise. I opened it up to see what the noise was, and it turns out it's the CPU fan. What should I do next? Will I need to just lubricate the fan a bit, or replace it completely?
Thanks in advance


----------



## colep2003 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi. Your problem is easy...You need to replace the fan.

Never use any lubricants on your fan. When you turn it on, the oil will drip on the metal contacts of the CPU and start a fire.

You go to a place where they sell parts and say you need a replacement CPU fan, give them the model.

They will fix you up.

If you have NEVER worked on a comp before like I suspect, get a technition to do it.

Thats the answer to your problem.


----------



## Sidmouth (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheers for the helpful advice
"never worked on a comp before"?!?! lol got me in one


----------

